# [SOLVED] Excel 2003 Can't remove embedded text box.



## mcmakin50 (Jun 26, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

I have an Excel 2003 file in which a box has shown up while I was working on the spreadsheet. I can't delete the box. Even if I delete lines it stays in the same location. You can enter numbers and text in the box. Any ideas on how to remove it would be appreciated. I'm running Win7 on a Dell Optiplex 990. I have attached a screen shot of what it looks like.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Excel 2003 Can't remove embedded text box.*

Hi and welcome

You need to enter Design Mode - I don't have XL2003 so my memory of doing this will be vague. Look for a blue triangle icon - you may need to add it to your toolbar. In design mode you should be able to click the textbox and delete it.


----------



## mcmakin50 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Excel 2003 Can't remove embedded text box.*

Glaswegian,

Thanks for the help on this. Once in the design mode I was able to delete the box. Still a mystery how it got there.  I appreciate your taking time to respond.

Best regards,

John


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Excel 2003 Can't remove embedded text box.*

You are most welcome.


----------

